# How I make a Cross inlay



## Gary Max

This is how I make a cross inlay---may not be the best or fastest but it works for me--I tried to take the enough pics to get you started.


----------



## skiprat

Very good, Gary. I would be interested in the next step too. ie; sinking it into the wood.[]
If I may make a suggestion though, don't cut all the way through the little block. That will guarantee that the horizontal and vertical part of the cross will always line up perfectly[]


----------



## Gary Max

You right about the lining up---but then your stock has to match the thickness of the saw blade.
Did you notice that I started with two blanks and ended up with 4----I cut them in half---makes the inlay just a tad over 3/8 thick.
And I knew you where going to ask so------




<br />

First I draw the outline of the inlay----drill a hole 3/8 deep--the safest way to remove the rest of the would be a dremal tool. I use thick CA and a clamp to press the cross into the blank, If you take your time you can get a good fit. Not perfect just good.


----------



## skiprat

Gary, on a inlayed cross your cross material can be thinner than your kerf. Please don't think I'm undermining your work. I'm only posting this cos I like you[]

Here I cut an off cut with a bandsaw. The kerf is about 1.5mm I think. To make the point, I will make the cross out of kitchen foil, which is very thin.




<br />

In this pic you can see how loose the foil is, in the bandsaw kerf.





<br />

Lightly hold the wood in a vise and fill the kerf with your chosen glue. I used CA for this, and then slip the foil into the glue filled slot. Now crank the vise up to close the slot. The little bit of uncut wood will just crush.





<br />

Clean up the extra foil and do the next cut.




<br />

Squash it in the vice again and you should end up with something like this.




<br />


----------



## GBusardo

Thanks Gary, Someday I will try it, not sure I have the patience for it, but I hae a few friends that would love to get one at Christmas time.


----------



## txbatons

Thank you Gary for taking the time to post the photos. I've been watching these cross pens closely and want to give it a whirl pretty soon.

I noticed that the third inlay doesn't fit perfectly in the dremeled inset. How do you fill in the rest so it isn't too noticeable?


----------



## Rifleman1776

> _Originally posted by GBusardo_
> <br />Thanks Gary, Someday I will try it, not sure I have the patience for it, but I hae a few friends that would love to get one at Christmas time.



Gary, you have spoken some of my thoughts. These are lovely pens and will make great gifts. However, to resell, the time and effort involved are very unlikely to translate into selling prices high enough to justify that time and effort, IMHO. My most popular product (pen) is the European made from either Bethlehem Olive Wood or Dogwood with a Christian cross clip. I'll get $5.00 to $10.00 more for those than a standard Euro and adding the clip takes neither time or talent but the buyers love them. Also, the clip shows when the pen is being carried in a shirt pocket. Inlays, despite being beautiful and a statement of the makers craftmanship, do not show.


----------



## GaryMGg

FWIW, I've sold several of the cross inlay pens using blanks made by Eagle.
They ALL brought a return on investment that far exceeded many other pens I've sold.
I'm neither bragging nor trying to do anything to promote the blank maker but a fact is a fact. Y'all can also be sure that EVERYONE who buys a cross inlay blank from Ron Mc will also make a handsome return if they're selling theirs.
When I make time to make my own cross inlay blanks, I'll post the results on IAP.

Gary


----------



## fstepanski

Gary,
Thanks for laying out the cross building process, very cool!!   Like skiprat's suggestion too.  Damn this is a cool place...


----------



## great12b4ever

Gary, thanks for the tutorial and also to Skiprat. Very helpful.  Gets me to thinking aboutmaking a jig to route out a small oval of the correct sixe, then a second jig/pattern to edge route the inlay... hmmm! just might have to work on that thought.[]

Rob


----------



## Rifleman1776

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> <br />FWIW, I've sold several of the cross inlay pens using blanks made by Eagle.
> They ALL brought a return on investment that far exceeded many other pens I've sold.
> I'm neither bragging nor trying to do anything to promote the blank maker but a fact is a fact. Y'all can also be sure that EVERYONE who buys a cross inlay blank from Ron Mc will also make a handsome return if they're selling theirs.
> When I make time to make my own cross inlay blanks, I'll post the results on IAP.
> 
> Gary



I'm pleased to be mistaken on a subject like that. Aside from the creative satisfaction, what the market will pay is a paramount consideration.


----------



## Texatdurango

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />... the time and effort involved are very unlikely to translate into selling prices high enough to justify that time and effort.../quote]
> 
> This thread has conjured up two thoughts in my little mind...
> 
> 1. Perhaps, since these are "hand crafted" pens, one might not expect to see machine precision down to .0005".  To me, seeing a cross inlay that is just a hair off because it was done by hand is just as appealing to one that is perfectly mated by a machine.
> 
> 2. As for the quote above, does it always have to be about the money?  More often than not when someone comes up with a nice idea like this, someone inevitably brings up the fact that it is too time consuming or just not worth the effort.  I totally disagree and think there are a lot more artists than assemblers hanging around here who take pride in their work regardless of the bottom line!
> 
> Could you imagine how dull the pen making world would be if everyone was concerned with the bottom line?  Weâ€™d be awash in a sea of butt ugly, bushing to bushing slim lines made from yellow pine 2x4â€™sâ€¦.with one coat of friction polish!  And who would want to visit the "Show off your pen" forum then?
> 
> Gary, Thank you for taking the time to explain your process, I for one, am impressed.  This is just one more idea to put in my "to try someday" file.
> 
> George


----------



## Poppy

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> 
> Gary, Thank you for taking the time to explain your process, I for one, am impressed.  This is just one more idea to put in my "to try someday" file.
> 
> George



Ditto, I hafta agree.[]


----------



## papaturner

I have to agree with George. Thanks for the instruction to Gary and skiprat. 

Perry


----------



## bonsaibill

It also works pretty well to make the cross on an oversized slab and then use a plug cutter to cut down into the slab with the cross centered in the plug.  Then use a bandsaw to free the plug.  Now you have a perfect circle with a cross in it.  Now take the blank and use a forstner bit of the same size to make a hole that the plug fits perfectly.  This works well, if you want a circlular insert and not an oval one.


----------



## jeffj13

> _Originally posted by bonsaibill_
> <br />It also works pretty well to make the cross on an oversized slab and then use a plug cutter to cut down into the slab with the cross centered in the plug.  Then use a bandsaw to free the plug.  Now you have a perfect circle with a cross in it.  Now take the blank and use a forstner bit of the same size to make a hole that the plug fits perfectly.  This works well, if you want a circlular insert and not an oval one.



Couldn't you create an oval by following this procedure and simply angling the inlay and blank?

jeff


----------



## Rifleman1776

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />... the time and effort involved are very unlikely to translate into selling prices high enough to justify that time and effort.../quote]
> 
> This thread has conjured up two thoughts in my little mind...
> 
> 1. Perhaps, since these are "hand crafted" pens, one might not expect to see machine precision down to .0005".  To me, seeing a cross inlay that is just a hair off because it was done by hand is just as appealing to one that is perfectly mated by a machine.
> 
> 2. As for the quote above, does it always have to be about the money?  More often than not when someone comes up with a nice idea like this, someone inevitably brings up the fact that it is too time consuming or just not worth the effort.  I totally disagree and think there are a lot more artists than assemblers hanging around here who take pride in their work regardless of the bottom line!
> 
> Could you imagine how dull the pen making world would be if everyone was concerned with the bottom line?  Weâ€™d be awash in a sea of butt ugly, bushing to bushing slim lines made from yellow pine 2x4â€™sâ€¦.with one coat of friction polish!  And who would want to visit the "Show off your pen" forum then?
> 
> Gary, Thank you for taking the time to explain your process, I for one, am impressed.  This is just one more idea to put in my "to try someday" file.
> 
> George
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging from the time of your post, it appears you were typing just as I was posting. Please note my post just before yours.
Click to expand...


----------



## GaryMGg

Further to the subject, I hope no one thinks my post was intended to say it's all about the money.
I make lots of pens for pure pleasure and have given many away.
I also sell my pens. When selling a pen, I believe we should be financially rewarded for the quality of our craft and artistic presentation. 
I'm also saying that those who don't make their own cross-inlays and want to make pens with that, there's a cost-justification as well as an artistic satisfaction in using these blanks. [8D]


----------



## Gary Max

Hey Gary-----I am in it for the money. I price my pens by what the finished product looks like. Not how much or what did  that cost me to make-----of course that has to play a role in the price but the bottom line is How good of a pen is it.
I really believe that folks will pay for workmanship and the more they see the bigger the price.
Here's the first of the four blanks done---Amboyna--Ivory and Turq.




<br />


----------



## Daddy1

George & Skiprat,

Great tips,  Now quit being shy, can we see a completed pen?  And when do you drill hole for tubing before or after inlay is in place.  I assume after?


----------



## Daddy1

Ooops,
I pays to page to the 2nd page.  Sorry Gary didn't mean to call you George.

Gary that is beautiful.  I have a church full of folk who would pay extra for that pen.  I may give it a whirl.


----------



## Gary Max

That's alright as long as you are saying good things about my pen you can call me George----[]
The part of the USA that are in is sometimes called the bible belt----these pens are very good sellers.
When I first started making cross pens we would just cut out a cross in the pen with a dremal tool and fill the hole with glitter and CA.
They have come a long way and there will still be newer models to come.


----------



## stevers

Been wanting to know that quite a while. Thanks for taking the time and posting.


----------

